# Animal Behaviourist - Prof John Bradshaw



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Have you heard of this guy? Just heard the tail end of an interview on radio, really interesting stuff. He has just published a new book: 'Dog Sense: How the new science of dog behaviour can make us a better friend to your pet' and he has also published 'In Defence of Dogs'. He debunks a few theories on dog training and says that dogs don't want to control people they want to control their own lives.
He also says that dogs don't try to be dominant all the time (I've been given lots of possibly misleading information on this theory) and actually prefer the company of humans more than other dogs.
Most of you have had dogs much longer than me so I am still learning, but he sounded very refreshing and I want to learn more.
There are a few interviews with him online, one I looked at from Guardian newspaper from 17 July of this year.
(Sorry don't know how to encrypt an article here)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I had never heard of this man before your post, however I did A LITTLE research. I went to John Bradshaw On The New Science Of Understanding Dog Behavior : NPR and read what it had to say. I must say I am very impressed. I agree with almost all of what he says. It's what I've been teaching for over 10 years so I guess I would agree with him. :smile: I hope eveyone here reads this page about this man. Thank you for bringing up his name. :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I hadn't heard of him either, but looked him up and now I want to read his book! :]


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw him on Colbert a few months ago. Good stuff.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Read the book, Love the book, Highly recomend the book!! In depth enough for the more experienced dog owners and dog professionals, but not weighed down with to much scientific jargon. I imagine it would make sense to a novice/inexperienced owner.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Found some rather interesting videos on youtube about him and Bristol university. Something about them locking up a bunch of male dogs for 6 months for a study. Not sure if thats true or not.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Found some rather interesting videos on youtube about him and Bristol university. Something about them locking up a bunch of male dogs for 6 months for a study. Not sure if thats true or not.


thats horrible!


that website was really a nice read!


----------

